
Inside a Public School Social Justice Factory - tomohawk
http://www.weeklystandard.com/inside-a-public-school-social-justice-factory/article/2011402
======
abusoufiyan
>“Equity” in this context does not mean “equality” or “fairness.” It means
racial identity politics—an ideology that blames minority students’ academic
challenges on institutional racial bias, repudiates Martin Luther King, Jr.’s
color-blind ideal, and focuses on uprooting “white privilege.”

What do these people think MLK Jr was protesting about and being jailed for if
not institutional racial bias and the disproportionate effect it has had for
centuries on minority students and the incomes and wealth generation of black
communities?

